

Show HN: 3D Bundle, a pack of Vray 3ds Max scenes with all source files included - Javilop
http://3dbundle.net/en

======
Javilop
I'm looking for some feedback from 3D designers, CG artist, etc. Specially if
you are in process of learning!

\- Are you are interested in 3ds Max & Vray?

\- Will you be interested in looking into the source files (.max, shaders,
presets, etc) of high quality scenes?

\- What kind of scenes will you be interest in? Architectonic? 3D Icons?
Studio lighting kits?

\- Will you pay for that?

Thank you in advance!

